# Ta-dah new d.i.y background : )



## Funkstaa (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw someone do this for a frog tank so thought I might give it a go as it was something different..and too easy!
I used expanda-putty then some gripset waterproofing in a spraybottle to seal it up, then wacked a coat of paint ontop, left it for a couple of days to make sure there was no fumes and it was done- I want to airbrush it later to make it more realistic but it does the job I loove the textures it made ..so here's some pics - Freddy loves it 


 

 


While I've got pics up - Is this size enclosure big enough for him or do I need to upgrade?


----------



## Slats (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice work, looks great.


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Apr 2, 2010)

oh wow that is awesome! but just wondering does the little guy have somewhere to hide? I cant see one in the picture


----------



## Funkstaa (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks slats and shadow ( he does have hides just got a little snap happy after putting the substrate back in , not that he ever uses them he's too nosey lol ) and thanks bigi since you've said that every time I look at it now and all I can see is a gigantic turd - will be airbrushing a lil sooner now : p


----------



## bigi (Apr 4, 2010)

lol funkstaa, its my pleasure, im sure it will look great once a pale brown type paint is applied to areas


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 4, 2010)

bigi said:


> lol funkstaa, its my pleasure, im sure it will look great once a pale brown type paint is applied to areas


so then it will be a 2 tone turd?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like chocolate to me yummmm


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Apr 4, 2010)

looks great mate... and the tank size is just fine...


----------



## boxhed (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Funkstaa. I've never tried expanda-putty - how do you use/shape it? (looks good to me)


----------



## Funkstaa (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks, Freddy is loving it...Boxhead I used two small tins for that size, was easy as, just aim and sqirt I had a play with the first tin you can use the lid or something to make a more textured background but I like it all puffed up so I just let it do it's thing, would definately use it again it was so easy...


----------



## bigi (Apr 8, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> just aim and sqirt .


 
hahaha, you are killing me here funkstaa,


----------

